# Bolt Channel Guide



## buckweet1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

I saw where they're finally putting the channel logos in the guide starting with the new Bolt software.. Hopefully this will get backported to older systems.. The channel logos really help that WAF factor, as she absolutely doesn't like the TiVo interface. Especially since it lacks the color coding too, color coding be differing colors for movies, sports, etc..

We have a FIOS DVR now and come to rely on the color coding and channel guides that they have on their software to easily/quickly find things when scanning the channels. I know some people here think those features add cluttler and are dumb, but its a great ease of use thing for me. 

Has anyone seen a review of the guide with the logos?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I think TiVo has already said that the channel logos will be coming to the older systems.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

A screenshot, demonstrating TiVo has a bit of work to do in populating those logo graphics, now that they've started including them...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The ones that are missing in that photo are all sub channels. Should sub channels show the main channels logo, even if they don't show any of the parent broadcaster's content?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> The ones that are missing in that photo are all sub channels. Should sub channels show the main channels logo, even if they don't show any of the parent broadcaster's content?


I suppose it depends on the subchannel. I know that all the OTA subchannels on my TiVo could be associated with specific channel logos -- which I did when running W7MC (and its My Channel Logos XL add-on).

edit: e.g. WNBCDT2 should be associated with the CoziTV lineup and logo.

http://www.nbcnewyork.com/on-air/tv-listings/tv-listings-nyc.html


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

And erroneous logos may become as big a problem as missing logos.

e.g. Channel 5.2 in the screenshot should be WNYWDT2, associated with the lineup for the "Movies!" channel -- but the screenshot indicates a MyTV logo, instead.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WNYW

http://wnyw.titantv.com/apg/ttv.aspx?siteid=52676


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

TiVo is already not great with OTA subchannels. Listings are wrong for multiple subchannels on two different low power stations here (much less diginet names/logos). I've reported both to TiVo, one as far back as July. They're still not fixed...


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Not to mention that a number of channels that should have logos, don't. And some are using old logos (Cinemax). And surely some could be made much larger than they are currently.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> I suppose it depends on the subchannel. I know that all the OTA subchannels on my TiVo could be associated with specific channel logos -- which I did when running W7MC (and its My Channel Logos XL add-on).
> 
> edit: e.g. WNBCDT2 should be associated with the CoziTV lineup and logo.
> 
> http://www.nbcnewyork.com/on-air/tv-listings/tv-listings-nyc.html


I am trying to find a COZITV in my comcast channels in southeast Florida 34949.
I had it in Dish Network but can not find it in my Comcast Vero Beach line up/


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

zerdian1 said:


> I am trying to find a COZITV in my comcast channels in southeast Florida 34949.
> I had it in Dish Network but can not find it in my Comcast Vero Beach line up/


Looks like it's only available via Dish or AT&T U-Verse, per: http://www.cozitv.com/get-cozi-tv/


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

It looks like a lousy design to include the channel logos. I think I would prefer the channel logos on the far left so that the channel numbers would still be next to the program titles like on the S4 and S5 units. That would seem to blend better than the logos taking up all the unpredictable room in the middle. And yes, the missing logos for the sub-channels is glaring, just as it is with the S4 and S5 and still no proper channel labels for the sub-channels like "Laff" or "MeTV" or "ThisTV" instead of the USELESS call letters and sub number "WNBCDT2" means or communicates nothing about the service on that channel. Overall, TiVo might have just left the channel logos where they were as in S4 and S5. At least it was a cleaner design.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

krkaufman said:


> Looks like it's only available via Dish or AT&T U-Verse, per: http://www.cozitv.com/get-cozi-tv/


The COZI programming available nationally via satellite on Dish is FETV, Channel 82. It is NOT a COZI national feed like ION, for example. Instead, FETV is identified as a "Christian satellite" channel. While FETV does air a fair amount of the COZI feed, it does break away from COZI to air some of its own classic TV series and religious programming. So, there is more than a little COZI content that is not aired because of this in a 24 hour cycle. I've seen really good shows on COZI not aired on FETV, but do air on our local sub-channel airing COZI TV feed 24/7. The point is that FETV can cease carrying COZY all together if it chooses at some point.

Some Dish subscribers access COZI programming by using their Dish STB's and DVR's OTA tuner(s) (either built-in or modular ATSC demods) to tune to the local OTA sub-channel that is the local COZI affiliate. This provides, for the vast majority of cities such as mine, COZY programming 24/7 allowing programming to be accessed with no breaking away from the COZI feed.

I believe the MSO (cable, AT&T Uverse, and Verizon FiOS) simply re-transmit the local sub-channel that is the COZI affiliate and that is how COZI provided for MSO subscribers. AFAIK, COZI is still an OTA exclusive, except for FETV which carries some of the COZI feed, but COZI has no feeds designed for national transmission to MSO's or DBS.

Funny, on the Get COZI website, I enter my zip code and it tells me what channel in my OTA market airs COZI. The website informs me that COZI airs on channel 36, but that is the broadcast channel assignment, not the _*VIRTUAL*_ channel of 4.2, which is what Joe Blow and Susie Q need to tune to on their HDTV or STB's. Funny cause virtual 34 and 35 exist but not virtual 36. That may drive some people crazy trying to find COZI .


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I've been saying for years that TiVo needed to do a better job on the channel logos. They're either inaccurate (such as a channel is rebranded) or missing all together. Hell, Moxi did a better job and they were a much smaller company then TiVo. 
With Moxi, you could call them up, speak to a live person, they would give the information to their in house art department, and the new channel logo(s) would be pushed out within a week or two during their weekly Thursday morning software updates. (Even the sub channels would get accurate channel logos). Even the person you initially called in and spoke to would call you and follow up to make sure everything was satisfactory. They only had a handful of people on staff, all in the same office, so every time I'd call in, I'd get the same people, all who knew each other, and remembered me, and we'd catch up as if old friends. I cried when it was announced they were sold to Arris. 

Now I look at TiVo, which has a lot more money, and ask myself why is it that they can't even get a channel logo updated/created in a timely manner, or even at all? I once waited three years to get a number of channel's updated with the correct logos, and it wasn't until I personally went through Margret that anything was even accomplished. TiVo doesn't even have a way of escalating issues with the channel logos themselves, it gets filed under "incorrect program information" which it's not. It gets checked against the program information they receive from Tribune Media, is found to be "accurate" (since they're looking at the wrong problem), and the case is closed, most of the time without even alerting the customer who raised the issued in the first place. I even remember saying to various TiVo employees that I was surprised they were putting all this effort into the new HD program guide and channel banner but their channel logos, which the customer sees and uses everyday, is being completely ignored and ultimately making the whole thing look bad. After using Moxi for so long with such great customer service I guess I got spoiled.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Series3Sub said:


> Overall, TiVo might have just left the channel logos where they were as in S4 and S5. At least it was a cleaner design.


Gotta agree. Better to leave it as it was than implement a partial solution that is only barely supported. Though TiVo seems to be getting pretty good at being the kitchen remodeling contractor of the DVR space, leaving projects just short of finished once they've received payment.


HDUI -- getting closer to completion, but still not there

mobile streaming -- great feature, but it seems like it's not reliable, even for allowed content

OnePass -- great product, but zero effort seems to be put into improving content issues

personalization -- rename Now Playing to "My Shows" and add watched progress, but not the user profiles that would actually personalize the system


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

buckweet1980 said:


> I saw where they're finally putting the channel logos in the guide starting with the new Bolt software.. Hopefully this will get backported to older systems.. The channel logos really help that WAF factor, as she absolutely doesn't like the TiVo interface. Especially since it lacks the color coding too, color coding be differing colors for movies, sports, etc..
> 
> We have a FIOS DVR now and come to rely on the color coding and channel guides that they have on their software to easily/quickly find things when scanning the channels. I know some people here think those features add cluttler and are dumb, but its a great ease of use thing for me.
> 
> Has anyone seen a review of the guide with the logos?


myv premiere have the channel logos for all major networks already not new.


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

ajwees41 said:


> myv premiere have the channel logos for all major networks already not new.


 only on recordings. Not live tv grid...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

MMG said:


> only on recordings. Not live tv grid...


Or at least not embedded next to the channel number, in place of the station identifier. You *do* see channel logos in the Channel Guide, today, only in the upper right of the top information pane.

It'll be interesting to see how the logos look embedded into the guide rows, given how short the rows are.


----------



## buckweet1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> A screenshot, demonstrating TiVo has a bit of work to do in populating those logo graphics, now that they've started including them...


Another question.. Does it show the logos in grid mode? or just in the split view mode (sorry, don't know official term)..??


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

buckweet1980 said:


> Another question.. Does it show the logos in grid mode? or just in the split view mode (sorry, don't know official term)..??


Good question, as I was wondering that, too -- as well as wondering if the logo positioning would be any different in Grid view.

p.s. Official names: *Grid Guide* (traditional) and *TiVo Live Guide* (above pictured channel-focused view)


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

And for example, Golf Channel has the correct logo in the the guide, but incorrect older logo for recordings, but they fixed that recently-ish, and then a few weeks ago recordings have again reverted to the old logo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

FitzAusTex said:


> And for example, Golf Channel has the correct logo in the the guide, but incorrect older logo for recordings, but they fixed that recently-ish, and then a few weeks ago recordings have again reverted to the old logo.


Good point; I've seen that with a few channels as well, with new logos. (Science Channel, IFC)


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> A screenshot, demonstrating TiVo has a bit of work to do in populating those logo graphics, now that they've started including them...


I have no channel logos on my TiVo Guide Display on my TiVo Series 5 Roamio Pro.
Are the channel Logos only on the TiVo Series 6 BOLT?


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

zerdian1 said:


> I have no channel logos on my TiVo Series 5 Roamio Pro.
> Are the channel Logos only on the TiVo Series 6 BOLT?


Yes, for now they are only on the BOLT. You can turn the logos off if you want too.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

zerdian1 said:


> I have no channel logos on my TiVo Guide Display on my TiVo Series 5 Roamio Pro.
> 
> Are the channel Logos only on the TiVo Series 6 BOLT?


Yes, though logos ARE supposed to come to the Roamio -- unlike SkipMode.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Good question, as I was wondering that, too -- as well as wondering if the logo positioning would be any different in Grid view.
> 
> p.s. Official names: *Grid Guide* (traditional) and *TiVo Live Guide* (above pictured channel-focused view)


Logos show in both.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Screenshots of the logo'ified Channel Guide remain elusive. Or have I missed them?


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

I Looooove the LOGOS about time .. makes surfing via the guide much easier...


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

What's "(traditional)" about the Grid Guide?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> What's "(traditional)" about the Grid Guide?


Isn't the grid pretty much the default view construct for most/all DVRs, or TV listings services, for that matter?

When *did* the TiVo Live Guide come along? Has it been there from the first TiVO (thus the challenge of "traditional")?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Isn't the grid pretty much the default view construct for most/all DVRs, or TV listings services, for that matter?
> 
> When *did* the TiVo Live Guide come along? Has it been there from the first TiVO (thus the challenge of "traditional")?


The TiVo Live Guide has been there since my first TiVo, an AT&T S2. I'm almost certain it was at leas the default and I'm not even sure that the grid guide has always been there.

As always though, I could be a little short on being right.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

It is about time TiVo got channel logos as I have had them since the 1990s as I have been a long time user of TVGuide On Screen. This is the guide that Sony used on the DHG when it was released in 2005.
I used Gemstar's guide for 15 years right up to the day Rovi shut it down in March of 2013.
I bought my first TiVo's in the summer of 2013 and have missed the logos.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

scottfll954 said:


> I Looooove the LOGOS about time .. makes surfing via the guide much easier...


Is that an opinion having seen and used the new BOLT guide, or just a general thumbs-up for a logo accessorized channel guide?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> The TiVo Live Guide has been there since my first TiVo, an AT&T S2. I'm almost certain it was at leas the default and I'm not even sure that the grid guide has always been there.
> 
> As always though, I could be a little short on being right.


Ok, that's where I thought we might be tripping-up on "traditional." There's nothing more traditional about the grid guide on TiVo's than the TiVo Live Guide. I was thinking more generally, not having been a direct TiVo customer for quite as many years.


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Is that an opinion having seen and used the new BOLT guide, or just a general thumbs-up for a logo accessorized channel guide?


Using a bolt with new guide and logos..

Logos are also on my mini .. but guide not the new look


----------

